# Möglichst geringer Input Lag



## Herzgold (23. Oktober 2014)

*Möglichst geringer Input Lag*

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich versuche den Input Lag meiner Maus zu minimieren. Deswegen wollte ich fragen, wie ich das erreichen kann. Ich habe eine Roccat Kone XTD, Windows 8, eine AMD Radeon R9 290, einen Benq XL2411Z und ein Gigabyte Z87X-D3H. Ich habe bereits diesen Artikel:
Gaming and mouse response BIOS optimization guide for modern PC hardware - 2014 r0ach edition
als Referenz herangezogen, konnte aber viele der Optionen (zB den HPET) gar nicht erst ausfindig machen. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Grüße


----------



## informatrixx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Möglichst geringer Input Lag*

HPET muss extra aktiviert werden über cmd als Administrator:
*bcdedit /set useplatformclock true*

dann PC neustarten.

Geht aber nur,
wenn im Gerätemanager bei Systemgeräte
"Hochpräzisionsereigniszeitgeber" angezeigt wird.

Mit dem Tool "WinTimerTester" kann man prüfen, ob HPET aktiviert ist:

ca. 3 MHz "QueryPerformanceFrequency" = HPET aus
ca. 14 MHz "QueryPerformanceFrequency" = HPET an


----------



## Eddy24 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Möglichst geringer Input Lag*

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte ne Logitech G9, immer wenn ich bei ihm war, ist mir aufgefallen, dass seine Maus ca ne halbe Sekunde verzögert, selbst auf dem Desktop, darauf hin haben wir mal den überladenen Treiber mit den ganzen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten runter geworfen und mit Standard Treibern laufen lassen. Danach war es um einiges besser. Also wenn Du auf den ganzen Schnickschnack verzichten kannst, wäre das mal ein Ansatz, zumindest zum Testen...


----------



## LudwigX (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Möglichst geringer Input Lag*

Viele der Dinge die er da anspricht haben überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf irgendwelche Eingaben. Ganz besonders die PWM Frequenz und die Spannungen nicht.

Wenn du einen niedrigen Input Lag willst schalte VSync aus, die Grafikeinstellungen runter und übertakte CPU, sowie evtl. GPU. Die Framerate ist der mit Abstand wichtigste Aspekt für den Input Lag


----------



## Herzgold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Möglichst geringer Input Lag*

HPET ist aus.

Treiber habe ich gerade geschlossen, fühlt sich etwas direkter an, könnte aber auch Placebo sein. Kann ich das irgendwie messen? Und wie kann ich jetzt die DPI meiner Maus steuern?

Bereits alles gemacht, FPS sind konstant über den 144 Hz meines Monitors.

Was kann ich noch weiterhin optimieren?


----------



## informatrixx (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Möglichst geringer Input Lag*

man kann noch den Maus-Daten-Zwischenpuffer auf 1 setzen (Standard=Hex 64, Dec 100),
das könnte die Latenz noch ein wenig verringern:

In der Registry, Pfad:


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\mouclass\Parameters
```

da den "REG_DWORD"-Wert: "MouseDataQueueSize" auf 1 setzen.

(der Pfad ist nicht auf jedem PC da, wenn nicht kann man da nichts verändern).


----------



## LudwigX (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Möglichst geringer Input Lag*

Du könntest das mit ner high fps Kamera messen.  Da würde aber erst ne kamera mit über 300hz Sinn machen


----------

